# i'll Colorsplash your betta!



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I am really bored...and I have an hour or so before i have to go do anything..lol...If anyone wants their betta color-splashed let me know! This is what it looks like:

Before:









After:









I can do these with or without font.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

make mines random LOL:








this is the clearest pic i got o-0


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

he has cool fins! What is his name?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

llol u found out and thanks ^-^


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

you're welcome!
:>


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you do my Captain America? (photos are in album)


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

What can you do with my Zatoichi?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> What can you do with my Zatoichi?
> 
> View attachment 43738


is it me or on the right you can see this creepy glowing face? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

StarBetta said:


> is it me or on the right you can see this creepy glowing face? :shock::shock::shock:




lol thats what i thought too when i first took the picture but i think its a reflection of a reflection of my window through the 30gal lol it does look alittle frightening does it?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

VERY FRIGHTENING.... looks like a ghost lol


----------

